# My pregnant Gypsy Vanner mare



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully your grandmother is a little more prepared! *smile*

There is alot of information on foaling online. Nobody can know for sure when a mare is going to foal. Changes in udder development and milk can be an indicator that foaling is close.

"Close" or "soon" are funny words though .. it can mean hours to us ... and days or weeks to a mare!

Read all you can, have a vet on speed dial, and hopefully enjoy a healthy foal .. send pictures!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Usually it does. There are some foaling experts on this forum who can tell you more. Pictures of the expecting mother are required along with pictures the bouncing baby too when it arrives.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

**

Shes been going crazy. We had a gypsy mare foal 3 years ago, the baby got stuck and we lost both. It ruined my grandmother. I don't think she will calm down until she has the baby.

I am hoping tonight is the night... I cant post pictures.... if that will help you give me a more accurate day... 

We also have another pregnant gypsy that should foal right after my one mare...

When she has the baby finally I will definately post pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

I just went out to check her, her teats are still leaking. The sticky stuff is still on the ends of her teats. Its kind of a lot, and almost looks like its going to spread around her nipple. What does this mean?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no way for anyone to go by what you are telling us and give you a "more accurate day" unless you tell us feet are presenting... and then you already know the answer. There is no "one true signal" that a mare is going to foal in X amount of time.


----------



## BlondeHorse (Jan 28, 2011)

GypsyVannerLover said:


> I just went out to check her, her teats are still leaking. The sticky stuff is still on the ends of her teats. Its kind of a lot, and almost looks like its going to spread around her nipple. What does this mean?


To answer your question, it sounds like your mare has what is called "waxing". Perfectly normal, typically happens within 24 hours of foaling but sometimes shows up a little sooner. Congrats on the baby, can't wait to see pics


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

NdAppy- I have not had any experience with foals. I am sorry I cant control my scared and nervous emotions. I didn't exactly mean to word it like the exact date, but maybe a guess when she might foal if she has been leaking since last Thursday.

BlondeHorse- I will definately post pictures. 

I have another question too, how do you exactly know if their "vulva" is relaxed? And I have been reading on a opt of sites, and it also said before they foal the muscle above the tail relaxes like jello. Where do you feel for this?


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

I will get pictures of her udders, belly, and vulva when I go out to feed her.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wasn't trying to make you feel bad and I apologize for that. I was trying to convey that no one can tell you for sure when a mare is going to foal. 

Part of the jello butt is lack of resistance when you lift the tail.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, no. You weren't being rude. I think I read it wrong. Its my fault. I guess my excitement and nervousness is getting to my head. I need more sleep haha. I cant post the pictures right now for you to look at, but I will definately try before I go to bed. 

Okay, I forgot to mention this, but she's a maiden mare.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures of her: 






















My computer won't let me do the others. I will do them tomorrow. Usually the stuff on her teat is on both. But it takes awhile for it to come back if it falls off.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Keep us updated!!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

My pregnant mare LOVES her boob s rubbed. She follows me around. Its hilarious.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry if I sound a bit harsh, but it seems since you lost one mare and baby, you have not done a whole lot of homework, to take proper care of the now two mares, you have pregnant.

If you bred these mares, do you know the breeding dates? That should give you an idea of when the mare/s might foal.
Have you a safe stall/stable for them to foal in? Not much good having mares foal outside in a pasture with no light, if they get into trouble.
Have you all your foaling needs, close by?
Have you save fencing for the new foal/s?
Is someone watching this mare now, 24/7. Take it in turns or install a camera.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

At how many days did she foal with her last pregnancy? Mares tend to follow patterns, and more likely than not she'll foal close to the same day into her pregnancy that she did with her last.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Your mare is waxing, yay! =) Unfortunately, mares can wax for a couple weeks before foaling out, so that really isnt a good indicator. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

FeatheredFeet: both were bred in August before the 20th. I do not know the exact date when they were bred. My aunt and uncle bred our one gypsy stud to them. The mare in the pictures has a 60ft pen I believe with a big shed with straw. Yes we have everything we need for the mare and foal out in a tent. Yes we have safe fencing. My grandmother and I would never but dangerous fencing in with foal and mom. We check kn her every now and then, but we feel we still have a few more days before the foal arrives. I am able to see her through the bedroom window with a flash light. I have not been able to look from where I am now. We check her teats, vulva, tail, and her behavior everyday like 3-6 times a day + night. 


equiniphile: this mare is a maiden mare. That's why I am curious about some of the things I have asked.


trainerunlimited: that was my guess. I have read about how they can wax. I think she is going to foal very soon, she cant keep it in there for too long. 


And I hope everyone had a safe and fun 4th if July!!! Thanks guys.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It sounds as though you have everything ready and she is close at hand, in case she needs help. Most don't, but as you have already discovered, some do. Have you your vet close by and his phone number, in case of trouble?

I know you are only 14, so I suspect you are out of school at this time. Nice to have babies born when you are not in school. Would I know your mares and stud horse?

Lizzie


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

She should be fooling very soon.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

FeatheredFeet: We have a very good friend of ours that will help us. We feel that just cause one of our mares died, doesn't mean anything will happen. We do have a vet that is 25-30 minutes away. I don't think you would know our horses. We bought them from MVP Gypsy Vanners and Gypsy Gold.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Country Boy: We have suspected that. I will check her today... hoping for more signs. We might have a foal very soon If not, she is just messing with us.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What fun. I know both Doug and Dennis and tons of their horses, very well. Several years ago, they came out here to California, to one of our shows. So which horses did you purchase?

Lizzie


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope you have your foal soon.  Your mare is beautiful! <3


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

FeatheredFeet: We have a Shogun Son (Shovenist), Latcho Drom Rose Son, Shogun Daughter, and two Caymus daughters.  If you ask Dennis about Shovenist, I am pretty sure he could tell you about him. 

Willow Winds: Thanks I hope she does too.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

I do have another question:

How do you know their "Vulva" is relaxed?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks GVL. I know your Shovenist very well. His sire too - who was said to be a son of The Original Old Kent Horse. Latcho I believe, died a little while ago. Nice horses all. I think I still have an old pic of Latcho, at a horse fair in England, long before he came to the US.

Are you taking part in the world wide Gypsy Horse DNA project? You should be, if not already. It is a very worthwhile project. 

You seem to have collected some excellent individuals and I am excited to see the babies. What do you do with your horses?

Lizzie


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

I will definately be thinking about that. Our mares were bred to Shovenist. I can send you a recent picture of him, he is not really seal brown. I am in love with him. We are selling him soon. I don't want to.... but its best more him. We are selling our mare Flurry too. She is not pregnant, she is short and has her moms personality. (Her mom died having her 2nd foal. We lost both). 

Actually we don't really ride them. Its sad actually. I am glad we are selling some of them. They deserve better. I will post pictures of them when I am near a computer.  

Do you sell gypsy vanners? If so do you have a site?

I am glad to be talking to someone who knows about them.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

My daughter has sold off most of her horses. She is keeping her heart horse for now though. The prices of Gypsies has dropped condsiderably, from a few years ago and in California, where the price of everything is high and with no pasture, it's not even worth breeding. We only ever bred extremely sparingly and all were trained under saddle. Whereas we paid a great deal of money years ago for our Gypsies, these days you can find very nice quality youngsters for less than $5,000. There are tons on the market. 

I'm surprised that you don't (at your age) ride at least one of your horses. Gypsies make wonderful horses under saddle and tons are now shown in many shows around the country. 

You can see many of the horses my daughter has owned and bred, in the link below.

Lizzie


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea. I would love to ride the Shogun daughter we have. Shes such a sweetie. And I'm sure ill be working with her when the mares are done foaling.


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

I was just out with my mare. The baby was going bizerk. It scared her and when it was going crazy milk started leaking a lot. Hoping tomorrow will be the day or night


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

So exciting!  Hope your baby comes soon!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

We got a foal July 6th at 9:15. Her name is Ebony. But..... it was the other horse that had her baby. I'm glad to have one healthy one on the ground we gave momma ocytocin cause she didn't deliver the afterbirth. But we got it.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats! I love Gypsy Vanners. If I ever had $12,000 to spare, I'd definitely have one as my personal riding horse. 

Pics of the baby is a must!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats on the baby, GVL. Can't wait for pics.

ThirteenAcres.
Why wait 'til you have $12,000? Tons for sale at half that price and less, all over the US.

Lizzie


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Congrats on the baby, GVL. Can't wait for pics.
> 
> ThirteenAcres.
> Why wait 'til you have $12,000? Tons for sale at half that price and less, all over the US.
> ...


Down here they are pretty exotic. I've never seen one for less than that in my area. But then, I only look ever so often and dream. I think I saw you mention the prices were down, so maybe it is the time to look!

My friends would think I've gone nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The thing to remember, is not to just look at the breeders who have huge advertising budgets and advertise everywhere one looks. Those horses usually have a larger price tag.

The small breeder, who has good stock and breeds sparingly, is the way to go. Certainly you should do some homework first and know what you are looking for and what lines appeal to you. Interestingly, I have seen people pay more for iffy crossbreds, than many nicely bred purebreds. It's all because they haven't done their homework and still have the idea in their minds, that Gypsies are all highly priced. Look through all the classifieds on line and you might be surprised. And remember, to always make an offer if you see something you like. 

Younger colts will be less expensive of all. Some will already be gelded. Many responsible breeders are now gelding colts before sale. Far too many whole Gypsy boys around and not all are stallion quality. Fillies, mares and trained horses, will be more expensive. However, I recently saw a really fab mare for sale, for $3,500. She had already been shown. Just have to keep your eyes open.

Lizzie


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Would Gypsy crosses make good Hunter/eventing horses? Like crossed with a TB? Would I get something a bit more muscley and with stronger hooves than the average TB? Or would the cross be really ugly?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There are at least two purebreds and maybe more in the US, who are doing eventing very well. Can't remember who owns them now. At least one I know in the UK, plays polo.

Look here..
Question Most Often Asked

Gypsies love to jump.

Lizzie


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats on your baby! Pictures!



ThirteenAcres said:


> Down here they are pretty exotic. I've never seen one for less than that in my area. But then, I only look ever so often and dream. I think I saw you mention the prices were down, so maybe it is the time to look!
> 
> My friends would think I've gone nuts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a Gypsy Vanner breeder in Katy/Houston, TX. Something tells me they are pricey, but they seem to be a pretty popular breeder: Gypsy Vanner Horses-Gypsy Horses for Sale by Gypsy MVP 

One day I WILL pay them a visit, if only to look. :shock:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

You can find them ... it's hard but you can. Here in FL we have some breeders that are pretty high dollar. But if you dig and be patient, they are out there. I saw one the other day for $1500 (purebred). The economy is killing folks.

Hubby and I are actually considering these guys for LD trail/camping type thing. They have many qualities that we find would be great for us and what we want to do. Being lower to the ground is one of them *coughs* 

Congrats on your new baby!!! We need pictures of the fuzz!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Almost always, when you see a stable of any breed, with a huge advertising budget, the price of the horses will be more expensive. It rather amazes me that these days, people don't seek out the tons of ads on the many online classifieds. This is where (most of the time) you might find a small breeder, who spends a great deal of time with each horse produced and cannot compete with the few, very large breeders and their prices. 

Even though, on all-breed forums, you will still find a few stating that Gypsies are all overpriced, the fact is, that these days, Gypsies are going for a lot less than many breeds. I've seen tons of Mini Horses, offered and fetching a whole lot more than the most expensive Gypsy Horses. Warmbloods are another example. There are tens of thousands of Gypsies in the US now and hundreds more babies hitting the market each year. If anyone cannot find one to suit their budget, then they have probably not looked hard. 

Certainly, years ago, when we were importing, we paid a great deal. Import fees alone, were often over $10,000 per horse. That is no longer the case and in my opinion, there is little reason to import these days, unless the very rare and fabulous horse, is seen for sale in another country. We have all the known bloodlines, well represented here. 

While we have not seen many dumped in auctions, it has happened. In rescue, very, very few have come along, which is encouraging.

Gypsies, like many other breeds, are not the correct horse for everyone, but they have their devoted followers and always will.

You do have to be careful though. Many advertise a coloured horse with a bit of feather as 'Gypsies', when they are not. Make sure you get what you pay for - whatever the price.

Lizzie


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats on your baby!!! Pictures please!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry guys, I haven't been around a computer. Just spending time with lil Ebany. Just waiting on one more foal. Love my girls


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Momma and Ebany
(I'll get better ones tomorrow. We think Oreo (the other pregnant mare) might have her baby tomorrow!!! Looks like she may be dilating a little.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks!! I love her to pieces!~


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG so cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Thankyou! I will post different and better pictures tomorrow!


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

GypsyVannerLover said:


> Momma and Ebany
> (I'll get better ones tomorrow. We think Oreo (the other pregnant mare) might have her baby tomorrow!!! Looks like she may be dilating a little.


Oh wow!! Such a cute foal!! And it's black and white!! I want! :lol: For some reason I seem to always end up with black and white pets lol


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha, they are great horses... I can't explain how amazing they are If you are looking for horses get Gypsy Vanners! They are simply just amazing!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a charming little lad. Love his markings too.

Lizzie


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely foal  All of our horses at work are Gypsy Vanners, except here in the UK they're just called cobs, natives or Irish cobs. We use them because they are hardy, sure-footed and have fantastic temperaments for the customers. Sadly, this is our first year not having any foals.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

OMG, that is one of the cutest foals I've seen in a long time. Congrats!

I have not had much experience with GV horses. The one time was when a stallion and 2 mares where brought to the UF vet hospital. They were gorgeous but mean as all get out.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice foal,hope your other one comes along soon!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

What an adorable baby!


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Aww....Adorable baby! <3


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

index

I tend to stalk this website. I love the pearl mare they have and all of her babies! While I love Appy's...I've always secretly wanted one of these! And they have a gorgeous spotted stallion here named Apollo! 

Gypsy MVP | Bellagio | Gypsy Vanner Stallion for Sale | Blue Roan

He by far is one of my favorite GV stallions out there! 

Congrats on your foal! I'm excited for the next one too!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats! What a handsome baby!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats. Your foal is really stunning. I think we need more pictures .


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

AHHHH! We got a BEAUTIFUL baby .... BOY!!! This morning at 8:45 am-ish, he was born... he looks nothing like his daddy... well both of em don't. I'll post a picture in a minute... and I'll get better ones tomorrow of him.. we don't know what to name him...


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Here he is:










Just barely learning to walk











Momma smelling baby and making funny faces











Bonding










Excuse their dirty-ness. Tried to put towel under baby and get him up. He is a heavy lil guy










He was really tired and decided to crash into mom









Smelling him again










Oreo and her baby boy and Magic and Ebany are interested.

And.... here is their dad:










How is this possible? To get an almost white baby and a baby that looks like her mama???? They don't really have any of his genes.

I'll get better pictures later on... mama is in a very grumpy mood... had to give her oxytocin (idk if i spelt that right)... that's probably why,


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Delicious little boys both. Congratulations.

Did you put something on his umbilitcal? I'd tie a towel around that afterbirth. With Gypsies, sometimes it is a little difficult to them to pass it and you need a bit of weight on it.

Tobiano is strange isn't it. One would have expected them to be a little more heavily marked. No worries though. As long as they are eating well and healthy, that is all that matters really. I'm sure the little boys are going to have tremendous fun together, in a few weeks.

Keep the pics coming.

Lizzie


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

They are so gorgeous! Congratulations!

Pinto colors are funny that way. You never know how loudly the white pattern will be expressed.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful!! Looks like you have your work cut out for you getting momma cleaned up. I'd braid that gorgeous mane up before jr decides it makes a good chew toy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot to add. Make sure to keep the afterbirth for the vet to look at. Keep in a covered pail of cold water. This way it won't attract wild animals. Also, make sure the vet checks his IgG levels on his baby visit, if he hasn't already. 

Lizzie


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! Boy have we had our work cut out for us... my feet haven't hurt this bad for years!!!

FeatheredFeet: We used Vetricin on his umbilical cord. We gave mom oxytocin and we almost had a vet come out to wash her out, but she had it and everything was in tact. My cousin got us some anti-inflamation paste. And we gave her some. She is doing better. We let her out with the other mare... they went up to each other but did not start out well. /: I'll get more pictures tomorrow.


----------

